# Firefox/Waterfox Extensions



## chrisb (Aug 12, 2018)

Hi All,

I cannot seem to be able to get any extensions to install in firefox or waterfox.  when I click on add, it downloads the extension but nothing shows up .... Any ideas??


----------



## bsdexplorations (Sep 5, 2018)

yes, i too am having exactly the same problem with firefox quantum (v57+)
before quantum, extensions were working fine, and continued working. but i deleted that firefox profile, and now i cannot install/add any extensions, to a new profile, using either firefox-esr or firefox.
i've been able to install *one* extension to waterfox, but cannot install any other extensions... ?

note that the only way i have found that does work, is downloading the .xpi from addons.mozilla.org, then adding it from about:debugging - however this is not safe because:
 "The new temporary add-on feature bypasses the add-on signing restrictions that are in place in Firefox allowing you to load unsigned extensions in the browser."


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Sep 29, 2018)

chrisb said:


> … waterfox. when I click on add, it downloads the extension but nothing shows up .... Any ideas??



Is the issue reproducible with Waterfox 56.2.3?

Rarely, I find problems – with both Firefox and Waterfox – with installation _of updates_ not proceeding, after apparent completion of downloads, at about:addons. (Worked around by simply quitting; I'm not seeking support.)

Never a problem, to the best of my recollection, with the web interface to addons.mozilla.org


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Sep 29, 2018)

I just installed the Grammarly extension for www/firefox 62.0.2 without any problems. Unless you consider having to sign up for full features a problem.

All my extensions work and installed in the regular manner. NoScript, PrivacyBadger, HTTPS Everywhere, ToggleReferrer, uBlock Origin and User-Agent Switcher. Grammerly is working as I type so it's not bad either.


----------



## fernandel (Sep 29, 2018)

On www/waterfox56.2.3 I do not have any problems and everything works:
NoScript, uBlock Origin, User-Agent Switcher, CanvasBlocker, Decentraleyes, CSS Exfil Protection and play-with.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Sep 29, 2018)

fernandel said:


> play-with



Nice find! 

Mixing that with a _fork of_ *Save File to*:


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Sep 29, 2018)

Well, goodbye Grammarly... The unregistered version left something to be desired so I was going to sign up for a free account, till I looked at their Privacy Policy. Everything you type while using their software is transmitted back to them. 



> We collect this Information as you use the Site, Software, and/or Services:
> 
> User Content. This consists of all text, documents, or other content or information uploaded, entered, or otherwise transmitted by you in connection with your use of the Services and/or Software.
> 
> https://www.grammarly.com/privacy-policy#what-information-does-grammarly-collect-about-me



I wondered why the text content in the space I was working in flashed green when I was finished typing something...


----------

